
The Trouble with Psychological Darwinism (1998) - magda_wang
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v20/n02/jerry-fodor/the-trouble-with-psychological-darwinism
======
magda_wang
Fodor died recently and this is a good essay. I got the link from
[https://www.newyorker.com/culture/postscript/jerry-fodors-
en...](https://www.newyorker.com/culture/postscript/jerry-fodors-enduring-
critique-of-neo-darwinism).

------
quantumofmalice
_> So, what matters with regard to the question whether the mind is an
adaptation is not how complex our behaviour is, but how much change you would
have to make in an ape’s brain to produce the cognitive structure of a human
mind. And about this, exactly nothing is known _

Seems like begging the question to me, fam.

 _> you could get some by a miracle._

Well, at least that would be intellectually honest.

